

A selection of posts on VC funding overall approach and process - STW
http://wallen.typepad.com/wallen/2009/03/vc-funding-overall-approach-and-process-.html

======
mikeryan
Nice set of articles,

But I'm really not digging your UI. This is a set of links, needing a flash
overlay is overkill.

~~~
STW
Thanks for your comment.

It's much more than a set of links. Links are just a list of independent items
with no relation between them. You'll notice that there is a relation between
the different pearls in this map, that there is the perspective of a VC and
the one of an entrepreneurs, or that of a VC that likes exec. summary and
another one that doesn't. In other words, this map is not a random "set of
articles" but a story of the different dimensions and opinions on the VC
funding process. You may not have noticed it but by organizing the map in the
way I did, I've basically guided you through the web on this topic and by
doing so I've put forward certain ideas and not others.

Now, that being said, to be able to easily manipulate these pearls and create
maps, flash is required. You can record and turn your navigation into a map,
drag&drop pearls, erase them, switch orders, write comments, change titles,
indicate crossings, etc. And without flash, it's not possible. The power of a
map is way way way bigger than that of a list: to you use the yellow pages to
find your way in a city or do you use a map?

In addition, Pearltrees allows you to see other maps that cross my map on VC
funding overall process and approach. In this case there are none (at the
moment) but if there were you would see a yellow circle to indicate that an
other map is crossing this map. You can then basically navigate from map to
map, from gudie to guide and you will discover an entirely new, humanly edited
web.

